# Some photos of our Cleveland Bays :)



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I thought I would see who else has Cleveland Bays or Cleveland Bay Sporthorses on here 

We have quite a collection of them at the moment .....

First up....

CM Oberon Toblerone - 17.3hh Cleveland Bay x Holsteiner Stallion, 10 yrs old.


Tobi giving me a hug.....


CM Bedford Forrest - 17.1hh and still growing 3/4 Cleveland Bay, 1/4 TB Stallion, 4 1/2 yrs old.






Billara Beersheba - 16.1hh and still growing 3/4 Cleveland Bay, 1/4 TB Stallion, 5 yrs old.






More coming next post....


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Now the mares.....

CM Killarnie Ceilidh - 16.1hh Cleveland Bay x TB mare, 14 yrs old.


Our lovely Caylie - 15.3hh CB x TB mare, 17 yrs old - we lost her on Wednesday night, and her foal....  Had to do an emergency C-Section as soon as she died - she had a massive seizure and before we could get the gun out, she was gone.... the foal got out alive, but wasnt viable so we had to put that down. Very heartbreaking.....


Billara Killari - 16.2hh Cleveland Bay x TB mare, 17 yrs old (Dam of our stallion Billara Beersheba).


Ballantyne Gracie - 16hh Cleveland Bay x TB mare, 15 yrs old.


Future broodie for us: CM Commanding Miss - by Billara Beersheba out of a TB mare, should mature about 16.1 - 16.2hh, currently 18 months old.


Braelea Park Serendipity - 16.2hh 3/4 Cleveland Bay x 1/4 TB mare, 7 yrs old.



CM Independant Miss - by Billara Beersheba out of Braelea Park Serendipity.... 3/4 CB x 1/4 TB, going to be a future broodie for us


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww... Love 'em!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Your horses are absolutely stunning!!! I've always had a soft spot for Cleveland Bays, they are such a georgous breed. Hopefully someday I'll have one of my own.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are lovely.

I'm very sorry about your mare.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I'm in love with all of your horses!! I'm so sorry about Caylie and her foal! I'm sure they're galloping free together in horsey heaven


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

CM Bedford Forrest made my mouth drop.

All of your horses are so gorgeous! And I am very sorry to hear about your mare.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

omg, they are so gorgeous.....they remind me of Razz and a little of morgans.....


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful! 

Sorry about your mare and her baby.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

they are all so beautiful, sorry to hear about your loss of your beautiful mare, it is tragic to have lost both of them


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

There are all just sooooo stunning! I am speechless....

That is sad about your mare and foal...I'm sorry about them. = (


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous horses! I lvoe Cleveland Bay's but I never knew they got so tall!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What beautiful horses!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness, how I do love Clevelands. Sorry to hear of your loss. ):


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry about your mare...

They are all gorgeous... and huge! o.o


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Very Beautiful!!!

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

They're all gorgeous! I love Cleveland Bays! I'm so sorry about losing your mare and foal.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

They're all so beautiful


----------

